
WHO just declared another polio virus strain eradicated. There’s one more to go - bryanrasmussen
https://www.vox.com/2019/10/24/20930553/polio-outbreak-2019-eradication-who
======
wiseleo
Shouldn't WHO be capitalized? Delete this comment after the edit is complete.

~~~
gus_massa
The automatics title filter in HN probably changed it to "fix" the all-caps.
If you send an email to the mods, they can fix it hn@ycombinator.com

~~~
bryanrasmussen
right, I copied the title and it was WHO. I will send the email.

------
aszantu
Who also claims red meat gives you cancer

